# Latex chin



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm looking for an extended prosthetic chin, one that will stay in place!! I make my own facial prosthetics, but the chins never stay attached. I use Pros-Aide and the rest of the face stays glued, but not the chin. If someone sells foam latex chins, or just latex ones, I'm looking for a few.
Thank you,
Mazz


----------

